# ARAMCO-Welding Requirements for Pressure Vessels



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (6 أبريل 2009)

*This standard specifies the welding, heat treatment, and hardness testing requirements for shop and field fabrication, repair, or modification of pressure vessels and heat exchangers to ASME SEC VIII. These requirements are in addition to the requirements of ASME SEC VIII and ASME SEC IX.*

*1.2 Additional requirements may be contained in Scopes of Work, Drawings, or other Instructions or Specifications pertaining to specific items of work.*

*1.3 Any reference to Consulting Services Department (CSD) shall be interpreted as the CSD Welding Specialist or a representative designated by CSD. Any reference to "approval" shall be interpreted as written approval.*

*1.4 This entire standard may be attached to and made a part of purchase orders.*


----------



## سامح 2010 (11 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
ممكن ترفق WPS&PQR للملف
وطريقة اختبار Hydrotest for vessels


----------



## سامح 2010 (11 مايو 2009)

ممكن لو عند حضرتك Aramco welding requirements for tanks
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (12 مايو 2009)

الاخ سامح يمكن مشاهدة الرابط التالى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t127883.html


----------

